# Suche ähnliches Spiel wie Leisure Suit Larry



## JuicyLay (28. März 2012)

*Suche ähnliches Spiel wie Leisure Suit Larry*

Hey!
ich suche ganz dringend ein PC Game das vom Inhalt so ist wie Leisure Suit Larry.
Der Hauptdarsteller sollte so sein wie Larry...so'n 0/8/15 Typ, aber er sollte bei den Frauen erfolgreich sein!

Kennt jemand von euch so ein Game?


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2012)

Die Serie war leider einzigartig, ich kenne da nichts vergleichbares - jedenfalls nichts, was erwähnenswert wäre. Irgendeinen Billigschund könnte es vlt. geben, aber da kenn ich nix. Auch die letzten Games, die das Label "Leisure Suit Larry" hatten, waren nix...


----------



## JuicyLay (28. März 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Das Spiel muss vom Spaßfaktor nicht mit Larry vergleichbar sein..mir geht es mehr um so ein Rollenspiel, bei dem eben ein Typ erfolgreich bei den Frauen ist.
Kenntst du Erotica Island? Da gehts doch auch darum, dass ein so ein mikriger Typ Frauen verführen will. Kann aber nirgendwo ne demo finden..


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2012)

ALso, da gibt es noch irgendwas mit "rotlicht tycoon" oder so, und ein "Playboy mansion"-Spiel, Vlt schau mal auf amazon.de - mehr wüßt ich auch nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2012)

JuicyLay schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> Das Spiel muss vom Spaßfaktor nicht mit Larry vergleichbar sein..mir geht es mehr um so ein Rollenspiel, bei dem eben ein Typ erfolgreich bei den Frauen ist.
> Kenntst du Erotica Island? Da gehts doch auch darum, dass ein so ein mikriger Typ Frauen verführen will. Kann aber nirgendwo ne demo finden..


 
Erotica Island? Das hat damals von der PC Games eine Spielspaßwertung *von 1%* bekommen. Kein Scherz: Aufdringliches Sex-Comic-Adventure


----------



## Realxd78 (30. März 2012)

Hihi!

Wet - The Sexy Empire. Ist zwar kein RPG sondern eine "Wi-Sim" aber mit einem Hellen Blonden machen die stetigen, penetrier..penetranten Vor..ähm Anspielungen auf, an und mit der nicht sonderlich hellen Blonden (Lula) durchaus einen (spät)pubertären Spass.

Auf dem Niveau dieses Satzes bewegt sich in etwa das ganze Spiel. Darsteller mit Namen wie "Kasimir F...dusiemir" setzen dem Kuchen das Sahnehäubchen auf .


----------



## svd (31. März 2012)

Mir fallen auch nur uralte Spiele ein. Wie "Eric the Unready", oder die "Spellcasting" Reihe.
Und in den Spielen von JAST (keine Ahnung, ob die noch aktiv sind), ging es im Prinzip auch nur darum, Mädels herumzukriegen.


----------



## hifumi (31. März 2012)

Kommt drauf an inwiefern es ähnlich sein soll. Larry ist ja mehr so ein Adventure.
Wenn es nur ums anbaggern von Frauen geht, dann gibt es da Unmengen an Dating Sims und Visual Novels. Zum Teil auch grafisch ziemlich äh... explizit. Die Spiele sind fast immer in einem ultragenerischen Manga Stil gehalten, da muss man wissen ob einem sowas gefällt.


----------

